# SW Superpaint Gloss, still sticky after 6 months?



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

This runs parallel with my house drying out thread. I pulled off this house around late October, early November last year. Rain, Rain and more rain. I went back today to get it finished up and the trim paint is still sticky and is gathering dust. As in dust is sticking to it. It just feels tacky soft. 

The paint is Do It Best Best Look, which is supposed to be SW Superpaint. I usually love the stuff, but this doesn't seem right. How long will it stay sticky? The body color (flat) drys in an hour or so. 6 months seems a bit excessive to me. Is this normal?

I do mostly older homes and some commercial paints, so I usually try and steer the owners away from gloss as it tends to show everything.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't know Do it best, Look Best. SP is called SP.

If it is a chance of rain, try Resilience.

I would get my SW rep out there to look at the problem.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Isn't it self priming? I have never had luck with self priming paints drying. Also, you may want to check on the pigments used. If they are not water based pigments they will add to the dry time.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't think it is self priming. I'll check.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I don't know Do it best, Look Best. SP is called SP.
> 
> If it is a chance of rain, try Resilience.
> 
> I would get my SW rep out there to look at the problem.


I had really good luck with the paint last fall when it would rain in the evenings. If I got it on an hour or so before rain, no problem. It has been so trouble free and predictable. Of course, that was the flat. I'll talk to the paint guys where I got it and then move up the chain. I'll have the Hardware store get in touch with the SW guys. Cost of doing business in a small town.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> I don't think it is self priming. I'll check.


It may just be the interior SuperPaint that's self priming. But non the less non water based pigments could have something to do with the stickiness of the paint. Also depends on how dark you went.


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

Superpaint is not self priming on exterior(interior SP is)..the only Exterior self prime is Duration. And i dont recommend priming with it.

Im not familiar with do it best paints..never used them. However i have used every line of SW paint and you have a problem. Paint should not be tacky/sticky at all. 

What was the temperature when you applied the paint/ how long after did it rain. how long did you let it dry out. is it peeling?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> It may just be the interior SuperPaint that's self priming. But non the less non water based pigments could have something to do with the stickiness of the paint. Also depends on how dark you went.


Very dark brown. Warm Gingerbread. 



Spaint90 said:


> Superpaint is not self priming on exterior(interior SP is)..the only Exterior self prime is Duration. And i dont recommend priming with it.
> 
> Im not familiar with do it best paints..never used them. However i have used every line of SW paint and you have a problem. Paint should not be tacky/sticky at all.
> 
> What was the temperature when you applied the paint/ how long after did it rain. how long did you let it dry out. is it peeling?


It was probably in the 60's. It was very dry when I painted it. Even the trim underneath cover is the same soft tackiness. No peeling as of yet, but it doesn't seem to have a hard shell to it. I probably could peel it off if I tried. 

We had to board up the doors about 3 months after we had painted the trim and when we removed the boards it peeled the paint at the areas where the screws were and I have wood slivers stuck into the paint. Yeah, I know, but there really were no other options. 

I thought I would be able to just sand it down a bit and touch it up. However, how does one sand glue?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I talked to my paint guy and he talked to the SW reps and tech guys. It seems that the low VOC paints are much more moisture dependant than the higher VOC stuff of even a couple years ago. Yea Greenies!!!

Anyway, 4 days of warm sun and it seems to be settling down. Seems that there are only about 4-5 months that you can paint with abandon any more. The rest of the year may cause problems with the heavier pigment colors.


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> I talked to my paint guy and he talked to the SW reps and tech guys. It seems that the low VOC paints are much more moisture dependant than the higher VOC stuff of even a couple years ago. Yea Greenies!!!
> 
> Anyway, 4 days of warm sun and it seems to be settling down. Seems that there are only about 4-5 months that you can paint with abandon any more. The rest of the year may cause problems with the heavier pigment colors.



Ive never had superpaint get gummy on me with a tacky/sticky feel as you described. ever. definitely not after 6 months post application..

Id pull your rep out and ask for reimbursement if it was me..even if you boarded up after 3 months.. it should have been cured after the first freaking week. Weather was dry and in the 60's, if the surface was clean and primed..you applied properly.

that line he fed you imo was a load of crap..low voc paint dries up quicker if anything. ive applied in temps lower than 60..never had a problem even wehn it rained the next day. all week. its dry, and its hard. 

Theres something wrong with your paint


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

any dark colors go with duration... it dries in an hour no matter what color

we had (going back 8 years when voc was not an issue) hunter green and burgundy and black doors and windows that would stick all summer long. every time we broke them free it would happen again. most premium acrilics, all darker colors

duration is the only paint i know of that dries out warm or cold humid or dry 100%

it may be a bit more money, but it's worth it for things like that


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

world llc said:


> any dark colors go with duration... it dries in an hour no matter what color
> 
> we had (going back 8 years when voc was not an issue) hunter green and burgundy and black doors and windows that would stick all summer long. every time we broke them free it would happen again. most premium acrilics, all darker colors
> 
> ...


Aura will do the same. Great stuff as well!


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Aura will do the same. Great stuff as well!


i have not tried the aura exterior yet, are you saying it is like duration? or just that it dries out like it? 

either way, i should check it out this summer. i try not to paint anymore :no:


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

world llc said:


> any dark colors go with duration... it dries in an hour no matter what color
> 
> we had (going back 8 years when voc was not an issue) hunter green and burgundy and black doors and windows that would stick all summer long. every time we broke them free it would happen again. most premium acrilics, all darker colors
> 
> ...


world i would disagree with you there..SW deep base sucks. For darker colors i use Aura. Its not exactly like duration, i think it works a little easier personally. But it would be BM's equivalent product


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Spaint90 said:


> world i would disagree with you there..SW deep base sucks. For darker colors i use Aura. Its not exactly like duration, i think it works a little easier personally. But it would be BM's equivalent product


i thought all deep bases were doomed until we demo'd the duration.

let me clear the air now and say i worked for a production paint company starting 14 years ago, started my own biz 10 years ago (next month :clap and learned other trades over the span. 

probably 6 years ago painting was less than 50% of my work and now less than 5%

i am sure the paints have changed alot, i went through the initial re-formulations and i cannot see acrylic getting any better!

that said, you may be right.... this was my conclusion in my prime :thumbsup:

and i will never bite on this primer and paint in one.......


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

world llc said:


> i thought all deep bases were doomed until we demo'd the duration.
> 
> let me clear the air now and say i worked for a production paint company starting 14 years ago, started my own biz 10 years ago (next month :clap and learned other trades over the span.
> 
> ...


Ive only worked production paint..maybe 4 days out of my life. Ive spent about 5 years now doing high end res..prefer it honestly.

Primer and paint in one is crap for anything other than drywall. Even then its sometimes questionable. Ive used the a-100, superpaint, resilience, duration from SW

Used Aura, regal select, moorgaurd, moorlife, moorglo..probaly missing a couple right now. from BM

All within the past couple of years

SW deep base on reds, greens, black, blues isnt as good. If i have to use anything deepbase i will almost always go to BM and get aura.

My dream is to someday only have paintwork @ 25% of what i do. Remodels are alot more fun


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Spaint90 said:


> Ive only worked production paint..maybe 4 days out of my life. Ive spent about 5 years now doing high end res..prefer it honestly.
> 
> Primer and paint in one is crap for anything other than drywall. Even then its sometimes questionable. Ive used the a-100, superpaint, resilience, duration from SW
> 
> ...


only jobs i miss are the big satin impervo jobs.... HVLP, gallons of naptha, turps, and other thinners.... carbon masks wet sandpaper and the best looking trim (after 28 day cure) you have ever seen :thumbsup: they would pump some pride between the splash and dash jobs. nothing like getting paid to take your time to make it perfect....


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

world llc said:


> only jobs i miss are the big satin impervo jobs.... HVLP, gallons of naptha, turps, and other thinners.... carbon masks wet sandpaper and the best looking trim (after 28 day cure) you have ever seen :thumbsup: they would pump some pride between the splash and dash jobs. nothing like getting paid to take your time to make it perfect....


ehh, i wouldnt miss that at all. I have enough time in the spray booth doing furniture/cabinet finishes with lacquers/ varnishs/clear coats through the AAA. gotta love CA technologies.

You can get a solid finish with latex/ waterborne products now without having to be around the fumes/stench of oil impervo. Muralo ultra, bm advance, proclassics getting pretty good now too. I love getting paid to do things right as well, but if i can get the same results without thinners and the harmful fumes:thumbsup:

Personally im starting to really get into finish carpentry work..mouldings are my favorite thing to paint. But if i could trim houses all day id put down the brush for good


----------



## paint_grl_25 (Apr 24, 2012)

SP is not Self Priming. That is Duration and even then they recommend three coats, one for your primer coat and two for you top coat. And yea self priming is kind of a gimmick. If there was a chance of rain I imagine the paint wasn't able to cure. It sounds like a curing issue. It temps are low also keep in mind SP is not a low temp. paint. Also like a previous poster said SP is just called Super Paint so it might not have even been Super Paint.


----------



## paint_grl_25 (Apr 24, 2012)

Dunn Edwards also sells an oil/water hybrid: Aristowall! Just thought I'd add that to the list. :thumbup:



Spaint90 said:


> ehh, i wouldnt miss that at all. I have enough time in the spray booth doing furniture/cabinet finishes with lacquers/ varnishs/clear coats through the AAA. gotta love CA technologies.
> 
> You can get a solid finish with latex/ waterborne products now without having to be around the fumes/stench of oil impervo. Muralo ultra, bm advance, proclassics getting pretty good now too. I love getting paid to do things right as well, but if i can get the same results without thinners and the harmful fumes:thumbsup:
> 
> Personally im starting to really get into finish carpentry work..mouldings are my favorite thing to paint. But if i could trim houses all day id put down the brush for good


----------

